# Fidget



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Seeing as the thread got closed (Sad about that.) I'm just going to put my comment here if that's okay?

Just buried the baby. Didn't think it would hurt. It's just sad that she wanted to live so bad (Her fighting showed that) but she couldn't, you know?

I really hope the others two will be okay. They're fine now but I don't know what I'll do if one gets sick or anything.

This does really show that cats giving birth can bring pain and loss as well as joy. Very glad the other two are doing okay and my girl...Looking after them now is my top priority.

I will be sticking around (I'm not putting up with the flack anymore) and will be seeking your advice and support if you still wish to give it. I'll just remember you folks who have (Despite the opinions you may have) still gone out of your way to help me and my girl and I will be thankful for that for a longtime. 

Anyone says this is what I deserve for getting 'Fidget pregnant' I'm gunna bite heads off. Was hoping this was going to be a smooth birth but things happen...

Time to look after the three now.

Thanks all again.x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Seeing as the thread got closed (Sad about that.) I'm just going to put my comment here if that's okay?
> 
> Just buried the baby. Didn't think it would hurt. It's just sad that she wanted to live so bad (Her fighting showed that) but she couldn't, you know?
> 
> ...


.

I am very happy Fidget and the kittens are doing so well.

May we please see them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> .
> 
> I am very happy Fidget and the kittens are doing so well.
> 
> May we please see them?


Thank you Jiskefet. Really appreciate that.

Won't take any pictures yet and not sure if I will post them either.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Thank you Jiskefet. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Won't take any pictures yet and not sure if I will post them either.


If you make an album and post them there, we can still see....


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I cant imagine anyone on this forum would say anything so disgusting, take a step back, stop getting defensive before things are said and be happy for the two healthy kittens she has successfully given birth to. 

I had started reading the thread dont know what happened to make it be pulled  but just wanted to add a big well done to you and the members who advised you through the birth. 

Also so sorry to hear about the kitten that passed away poor little one its lovely you have buried him/her thinking of you and look forward to seeing a healthy happy mum and babies over the coming weeks


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It is tragic when you lose a kitten, even one that may have been deformed.

When I was 10 years old, our cat had one kitten that had to be put to sleep by the vet as it had a twisted leg. That was very sad, I can still hear its cries 

That kitten wanted to live too and apart from the twisted leg, it looked a lovely little thing, tabby and white, with a strong voice and lots of fight in it, but the vet decided it couldn't survive like that. He didn't really give us a choice, or we would've probably allowed it to live and kept it. But its leg was badly twisted. 

I wouldn't like to go through that again either (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> It is tragic when you lose a kitten, even one that may have been deformed.
> 
> When I was 10 years old, our cat had one kitten that had to be put to sleep by the vet as it had a twisted leg. That was very sad, I can still hear its cries
> 
> ...


Thank you TM.

Yes, very sad and I didn't want to bury her as she would have been all alone...I know that may sound sad and people think it's a Cat but it was still living and breathing just like we do and I see it like that.

Just too bad there was nothing the Vet could do to help her. 

Onto babies, how long are they blind for?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its between 7 and 10 days.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry for your loss but pleased fidget and the other babies are doing well. i'm pleased to see you are sticking around too. anyway,tabitha's kittens opened their eyes on day 7 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks.

How old when they can properly move about as well, do you know?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its about 4 weeks but that im not sure of


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm really sorry to see that you lost a baby, and also sorry I couldn't be of more help during the birth. Things went mad here, and I didn't manage to get on the computer at all.

Babies normally open their eyes between 7-10 dqys, but my lazy Persians have been known to wait for 2 weeks before bothering! They start to stagger around between 2-3 weeks, and are normally walking unsteadily at 3 weeks. From there, it'll be hard work containing them! Have you got some sort of a pen you can use to keep them all safe?

They will begin to wean anywhere from 3 weeks, but more commonly, they start at about 4 or 5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I'm really sorry to see that you lost a baby, and also sorry I couldn't be of more help during the birth. Things went mad here, and I didn't manage to get on the computer at all.
> 
> Babies normally open their eyes between 7-10 dqys, but my lazy Persians have been known to wait for 2 weeks before bothering! They start to stagger around between 2-3 weeks, and are normally walking unsteadily at 3 weeks. From there, it'll be hard work containing them! Have you got some sort of a pen you can use to keep them all safe?
> 
> They will begin to wean anywhere from 3 weeks, but more commonly, they start at about 4 or 5.


Thank you Carly.

I don't have a pen, no. I don't think I have the room in my small two bedroom flat.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I missed the other thread completely so not sure what happened but I won't open that can of worms!
Sorry to hear that you lost a kitten, I hope Fidget and the remaining kittens are doing well.(I wouldn't object to pictures either!  )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The original thread has been moderated and re-opened.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> > I will be sticking around (I'm not putting up with the flack any more) and will be seeking your advice and support if you still wish to give it.
> 
> 
> Hi Boadicea -- very pleased to hear Fidget has safely delivered 2 kittens Wonderful news. I am very sorry to hear about the little one that had to be pts by the vet, such a shame, but it could not be avoided by the sounds of it.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Number 3 now has arrived!! (Well actually no four.  )

Wasn't even given any sign. A loud meow was given and out slithered the baby. This one is different to the other two who are black like mum (This one is brown and white. Could be be black and white but can't tell because it is wet)

Can't even believe she still had one inside her. Baby is fine. No problems...being licked good by mum and cuddles up to her.

Could this mean there could be more? I had been feeling her tummy and there was a tiny bit of movement but I just thought this was due to giving birth as it wasn't like the rest giving good kicks.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg. Im speechless .


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Omg. Im speechless .


I can't believe it either.

Breeders - Any advice please?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that one ok?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Probably 2 separate matings, the fourth kitten was probably conceived a day or so later. This does mean there may be more to come.....

Better brace yourself.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Omg. Im speechless .


Err... At what? The delay between #3 & #4 kittens? Quite normal though it doesn't often happen!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Feeling for both you and fidget boadicea i hope she has the others ok if there are any more good luck x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Probably 2 separate matings, the fourth kitten was probably conceived a day or so later. This does mean there may be more to come.....
> 
> Better brace yourself.


Probably conceived at the same time. The first mating puts everything into action - until she is mated, there are no eggs released. Mating sets the process that leads to her releasing eggs which is why just one mating may well not get a cat pregnant. She continues to mate for several days, and probably concieves from the ones a couple of days after the first one.

Cats are well able to take a rest for quite a few hours during delivery with no harm (usually) to the unborn kittens.

I agree there might be one or two more to come.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If there's still movement, there's a chance she'll have more.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Err... At what? The delay between #3 & #4 kittens? Quite normal though it doesn't often happen!


Yes im speechless at that i think alot of us thought she was finished.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not a breeder but as far as I'm aware, it could have been a later mating or it could be that she stopped the labour herself as she felt distressed/unsafe/threatened etc, what a surprise for you! Hope it all goes well if there are any more.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The idea of 'late' kittens coming from a second mating is a fallacy. Queens do sometimes take a break of several hours before continuing labour - the next day is not unheard of.
I hope Fidget is doing okay and this new little one is alright. There could still be more to come


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, 'late' kittens from a later mating is a fallacy, but there is at least one other cat forum where someone keeps peddling that idea...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Boadicea does it seem ok?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How old when they can properly move about as well, do you know?


3 weeks properly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aha heres the other thread,i dont think its seperate matings just that she needed the rest then nature gets things going again yes there could be more yet.

OP try feel her belly see if it feels bumpy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Can feel something moving in there....

Also, the last one she has had is doing great. I did state that back when I posted she had just had it.

I'm not sure what sex it is yet (Don't want to be hand rearing them too much at the moment) but went straight for mum for a drink and really does seem to be the most active out of the three.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

More to come....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> More to come....


Oh god! I am preparing again for this.

She had made such a mess on my carpet. I have put a puppy training pad outside the box as that's the area where she's been having them but she goes straight past it, finds another spot and gives birth there. A lot of scrubbing of my carpet later.

I will keep you all posted but, apart from the poor baby no 2 who died, all seem to be doing great. Mum is very tired at the moment.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Let her rest,i hope she isnt to tired to carry on..come on mum cat.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow - talk about keeping a surprise up her sleeve! Thought she'd finished ages ago and she's starting popping again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Boadicea1, can you please tell us how far back this kitten is you can feel please, Fidget is getting tired and we hope the kitten is almost near to being born. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree if there are more kittens and shes tired shes going to need a vets help.Keep a very close eye on her.Dont leave her too long you should be looking at around an hour between kittens.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Boadicea1 we need you to stay with us as were all here to help txt me cc or carly if you need 2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Boadicea1 we need you to stay with us as were all here to help txt me cc or carly if you need 2.


Guys, I can't be glued to my laptop every second. I do need to be close to Fidget some of the time. I am wanting the help and am appreciating it but just bear with me when I go quiet.

I think she's going to have the next one as the movements are coming heck of a lot more. CC, I feel it really far down...

She's becoming alert as well and looking at her stomach a lot so getting ready for her to come out of box and give another push.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anybody recall how old Fidget is please.

Boadicea1, if it is a kitten you can feel and not the bladder and she is very tired, she would benefit from either nutridrops or sugar water to help keep her energy up for the birth of this kitten. (thankyou spid) xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but when you posted Fidget was tired i know how this could potentially turn out.

Glad the kitten is low down and moving along.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Once she is actively pushing don't let her go more than 30 mins at the very most (now she is tired) - if it's not out by then - it's off to the vets with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry but when you posted Fidget was tired i know how this could potentially turn out.
> 
> Glad the kitten is low down and moving along.


No, it's fine.  Glad you're telling me everything. It's just hard to be right next to her where she wants me to be and then coming on here (My laptop is in my room but requires me to move from the box)

No kitten yet but she's still alert. She's just had some water and some food and is currently licking babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i do understand you cant be in 2 places at once  its very difficult to gauge the situation properly sat at the laptop and watching the time go by.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I go away for two hours and another moggy monster appears to be on the way  hope everything is ok x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So she isn't actively pushing and is now cleaning the babies - and they are feeding? It's possible that what you felt was bladder and other organs moving back into place - I know with my first litter I was convinced there was another - I could feel it moving etc - went to the vets and it was her bladder settling back into position (I felt a bit silly). If she isn't straining then I would let her rest. It's not unusual to have gaps between babies and she may well have finished. If she does start straining and it goes on too long or she seems distressed then off to the vets with you.

EDIT: if you are at all worried in any way though - it's off to the vets - as we can't see or feel ourselves here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

spid said:


> So she isn't actively pushing and is now cleaning the babies - and they are feeding? It's possible that what you felt was bladder and other organs moving back into place - I know with my first litter I was convinced there was another - I could feel it moving etc - went to the vets and it was her bladder settling back into position (I felt a bit silly). If she isn't straining then I would let her rest. It's not unusual to have gaps between babies and she may well have finished. If she does start straining and it goes on too long or she seems distressed then off to the vets with you.
> 
> EDIT: if you are at all worried in any way though - it's off to the vets - as we can't see or feel ourselves here.


No, spid, she isn't actively pushing and my hubbie thought it could be that but the last one she had (Where he thought it) it was a tiny movement and next all of a sudden she was on my floor, one loud meow and baby here so I don't want to rule out anything yet as I thought she had finished when she had the third one. Well, it was one heck of a gap from two to number three so I presume this one could well be a gap too.

If I see any straining and it goes on for more than 20 mins (vet told me that long) I will be down there.

Thank you.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> The idea of 'late' kittens coming from a second mating is a fallacy. Queens do sometimes take a break of several hours before continuing labour -* the next day is not unheard of.*
> I hope Fidget is doing okay and this new little one is alright. There could still be more to come


Certainly isn't. My sister's cat gave birth to three kits in the morning, a fourth much later that night and a FIFTH the next morning-all definitey sired by the same father! At the time we put it down to the fact builders in the house (although working elsewhere) had made her somewhat unsettled! 

Boadicea - Number 3 sounds as if he's glad to be out and is making up for lost time!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got back from work and found this thread. Crazy news that another baby has arrived and another is on its way 

I hope everything is going well Boadicea, really sorry about having to pts the little one


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't think Fidget is going to have another one but I am keeping a watchful eye.

Anyway, seeing as I have had all the flack one can possibly through at me (And that I believe a Cat owner should know what is right and what's not, not to mention any pics of a litter on this forum, whether it be from a breeder or not, would be seen as 'Glamourising') I am going to post a pic of the three babies.

First, how do I put picture in this thread?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

good for you you can either use a site called photobucket or similar and then the code in the ''insert link'' just above where you type or you can add them direct from your camera, phone, etc by going through the ''manage attachments'' down below where you submit a reply - if that makes sense at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 110260


Hope this has worked.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> View attachment 110260
> 
> 
> Hope this has worked.


it certainly did. i look forward to seeing them grow up into healthy cats they are lovely


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

aww three bundles of blackness - cute.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Good for you!! You are so lucky they are beautiful!!

Good luck for the rest of the night she should be called magic after popping out that surprise kitten! Xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for that pic of those gorgeous little kittens ...... well done you and fidget , she certainly lives up to her name does'nt she .....

I have been reading all threads , but have saved my thoughts till now , No one is perfect on here , but you have stuck through the shite, a big pat on the back for that BD1 , i know of people who have left for less .... 

We all have our own opinions , thoughts , some bad some good , but when help or advice is needed in desperate times then i can honestly say , where an animal is concerned the response is usually positive ..

I am so sorry for the little one that did'nt make it , but look what you have how gorgeous are they ..... 

well done for staying strong


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> Good for you!! You are so lucky they are beautiful!!
> 
> Good luck for the rest of the night she should be called magic after popping out that surprise kitten! Xx


Magic could be the kitten's name!  xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely kittens and they look a good size too. Well done Fidget. x

Thanks for posting the pic, looking forward to seeing the little ones progress


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You must be shattered BD1. What an emotional day for you.

Congrats on the new babies, and so sorry for the lost little one 

I hope all is still well and Fidget is finished and getting a well earned rest - and you are getting a well deserved glass of wine!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww they are precious xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> I don't have a pen, no. I don't think I have the room in my small two bedroom flat.


An extra large dog crate can be used, or you could fashion something with some timber and wire or mesh. Or get a proper kitten pen and then donate it to a rescue afterwards for their foster carers. 
Penning them makes eating and litter training a breeze.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

tincan said:


> Thank you for that pic of those gorgeous little kittens ...... well done you and fidget , she certainly lives up to her name does'nt she .....
> 
> I have been reading all threads , but have saved my thoughts till now , No one is perfect on here , but you have stuck through the shite, a big pat on the back for that BD1 , i know of people who have left for less ....
> 
> ...


Thank you for those kind words Tincan. Very much appreciated.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> You must be shattered BD1. What an emotional day for you.
> 
> Congrats on the new babies, and so sorry for the lost little one
> 
> I hope all is still well and Fidget is finished and getting a well earned rest - and you are getting a well deserved glass of wine!


Thank you MCWillow.

She's doing great and babies. Not so tired now and wanting food a hell of a lot more again.

Poor Tibbs though - She just really isn't my friend at the moment and doesn't even want to know Fidget...I hate when Cats get jealous. It's pretty hard for her at the moment.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> <snip>
> Poor Tibbs though - She just really isn't my friend at the moment and doesn't even want to know Fidget...I hate when Cats get jealous. It's pretty hard for her at the moment.


If at all possible keep them in separate areas - mothers with kittens can be very inclined to get their retaliation in first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If at all possible keep them in separate areas - mothers with kittens can be very inclined to get their retaliation in first.


I do. Fidget is in my room and Tibbs in the sitting room but Fidget got past me this morning when I left my bedroom...I had only just got up amd because she wanted some food....I do not let Tibbs in my bedroom.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor tibbs.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Well done you and Fidget, you have done a marvelous job and you muct be very proud. Lovely pictures, very cute!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done Boadicea, and Fidget!  Great pic of lovely kitties!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi boadicea 1 hows it all going?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for sharing the picture with us, sorry about the kitten you lost, look forward to seeing them grow._


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Weighed them. Two are 150g and the other is 160.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my 5 day old bsh kit is only 160g are you sure? There only a day arnt they has mum got super milk send some here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a massive weight if your scales are correct.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Well done Boadicea, and Fidget!  Great pic of lovely kitties!


Thank you very much Chillminx.
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> my 5 day old bsh kit is only 160g are you sure? There only a day arnt they has mum got super milk send some here.


Yes, we did it twice. Is this bad?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you using digital scales, if the weight is correct then thats a very good weight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Are you using digital scales, if the weight is correct then thats a very good weight.


No, unfortunately I don't own digital scales.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _thank you for sharing the picture with us, sorry about the kitten you lost, look forward to seeing them grow._


Thank you CM.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They look a good size from the pic i just found


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> They look a good size from the pic i just found


I'm glad.  I thought the black and white one was going to be the biggest as it looked it but it actually wasn't. It was one of the black ones...

The black and white one loves mum's milk and is always going for some, haha. More than the other two. He (Not sure if it's a boy but I hate saying the word it) loves moving around the most too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good strong babies then, thats what you want. Cant wait to see in 2 weeks how big they are.


----------

